# abdominal aortography, bilateral iliac angio, and bilateral lower extremity angio



## sherousejess@yahoo.com (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a coding question if anyone is able to assist me with Cardiac related services.

If a provider renders an abdominal aortography, bilateral iliac angio, and bilateral lower extremity angio with and/or without an intervention, what codes would you report?

Typically, we were billing 75716 and 75625 when abdominal aortography, bilateral iliac angio, and bilateral lower extremity angio is reported. Now we are questioning if we should be reporting 75630 instead to report for the iliac angio, per the CPT code book descriptions.

Also, do the codes differ when an intervention is performed such as 37220 - 37235? 

Please assist us asap as it would be greatly appreciated - email address: jessica@ohvc.net ! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 28, 2017)

sherousejess@yahoo.com said:


> I have a coding question if anyone is able to assist me with Cardiac related services.
> 
> If a provider renders an abdominal aortography, bilateral iliac angio, and bilateral lower extremity angio with and/or without an intervention, what codes would you report?
> 
> ...



If the catheter is moved from the renal arteries to the lower abdominal aortogram, then bill 75625 and 75716. If there is no catheter movement from upper to lower aorta, then bill 75630. 
For lower extremity interventions, the catheter selective codes are bundled into the interventions, and modifier -59 are added to the imaging codes.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

